# woodbury jar ?



## sweetrelease (Dec 16, 2008)

hi i just got a hold of this quart woodbury jar. my question is does the lid look right on it? all the woodbury jars i have seen had some sort of clamp style top. thanks for any help ,~matt


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 16, 2008)

Does the lid screw on? I mean is the jar threaded and does the top fit tight? Otherwise looks OK to me.. Charlie


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 16, 2008)

charlie, here is a pic of the top. it does thread on and fits snug, but all of the jars i have seen had a "clamp" on the lid. just tring to find out as i'm not much of a jar guy ,but i seem to be "gettin" into them[] thanks ~matt


----------



## woody (Dec 16, 2008)

I have that jar and that is the correct lid and screw cap for it.
 Along with the small vent cap.


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks woody , man you guys are fast as hell tonite!!! may i dare to ask what this may be worth?[sm=rolleyes.gif] thanks ~matt


----------



## woody (Dec 16, 2008)

Here's mine.
 Value is probably $50.00 or so, by now.
 I have the quart and half gallon.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 16, 2008)

BTW the vent-tops are great for fermenting small amounts of grape juice.. we use them in Romania.. cheers!


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks ,the one jar on the far right was the type of top i was talking about. again thanks guys ,~matt


----------



## woody (Dec 16, 2008)

I figured as much, Matt. That is why I put it in the picture.
 I used to collect Woodbury jars as my last name is Woodbury.[]
 Hence, Woody!!![]


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 16, 2008)

thanks woody ,i guess i would collect bottles with my name also, but i don't think i'll find one soon[8|]. thanks alot .~matt


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 16, 2008)

Matt did you get that one off of ebay... I let it slip as there are some others that I wanted can only buy so many @ a time... Nice South Jersey glass  Watch out Jars are higly addictive!!!!


----------



## sweetrelease (Dec 16, 2008)

yea i did get it on the bay. i dug a nice mason jar about a month ago and now i find myself "looking " at jars[8|] ~matt


----------



## ajohn (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Matt, WARNING :Watch out for the colored ones.Get a hold of one of those and it'll all be over!


----------

